# Anybody heard of testoject 400 by excel pharma



## Taryn Tino (Jul 22, 2010)

hi guys i hope im posting this in the correct place, ive just got testoject 400 made by excel pharmaceuticals and its from a very reliable source but ive never heard of it and cant find anything online about it, has any1 every came across this? i can post pics if necessary.


----------



## Taryn Tino (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## dave the rave (Oct 27, 2013)

Has anyone recently used excel pharma test 400 with good results and thought it was good gear?


----------



## dave the rave (Oct 27, 2013)

It comes packaged like pharmachem with list of products in box,bit strange,maybe connected


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Wont surprise me, this lab is popular down Bgham way


----------



## dave the rave (Oct 27, 2013)

Av just got sum of excel pharma test 400 its supose to ccontain 150mg test enan,150mgtestcyp,100mg test propionate,just jabbed 2ml wiv no pip,hope its dosed right n contains wot its supose to


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Its spot on. Swapped omnadren for this boom. Feelt the extra bit of test they alsodo a test300as the 100 prop goes to waste in this blend. A nice kick tho defo spot on. Excel are talking !!!


----------



## dave the rave (Oct 27, 2013)

How many bottles of this u used?av just went bk on it cos a was trying the malay tiger test enanthate n cypionate n got ****all of it,not getting horny or nowt so av just brought another bottle of excel pharma test 400 which a should of stuck wiv but a like trying different brands,anyway guna stack it wiv deca,dianabol n igf1 lr3 @ 100 mcg day n should put sum quality size on


----------



## test350 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi guys I bought some test350 by sukhumvit medical group. However it has no hologram anyone else used there stuff without a hologram? im on isis right now and its working a treat, but not sure to change the sukhumvit SMG for more ISIS what do you guys think??


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Excel....Yeah its super stuff. Popular round our way. There super rip is a good blend and tnt seems popular aswell.. if u can get ur hands on it. Go for it


----------



## dave the rave (Oct 27, 2013)

Av must got some excel pharma test 400 n its got a nice 100mg testosterone propionate in it,guna stack it wiv deca,dianabol,igf1 lr3 @ 100mcg day


----------



## Mboo (Dec 18, 2013)

I've just got some trenoject e150 and trenoject a100 from this brand. Is it good quality?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Seen this a while ago some showed me think test 450 fancy box and leaflet, feedback was painful, not used myself personally but its taken 6 months(first posted in July on here) to make its round so can't be that good!


----------



## Mboo (Dec 18, 2013)

From a reliable source... That says people are showing good results.. Swapping some Iranian test for their test tomorow


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Mboo said:


> From a reliable source... That says people are showing good results.. Swapping some Iranian test for their test tomorow


Not seen Iranian genuine test for a while! Why swap if you have that and it's good?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I was a genuine pig for a mate on this and all I can say is fv<k me that sh1t hurt.

Was told its the new lixus so would make sense!


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Very minor pip i found. Coild be batch issurs?


----------



## Mboo (Dec 18, 2013)

The Iranian test is too easily faked.. Doesn't look good either


----------



## Mboo (Dec 18, 2013)

DiamondDixie said:


> I was a genuine pig for a mate on this and all I can say is fv<k me that sh1t hurt.
> 
> Was told its the new Linux so would make sense!


You get good results?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Mboo said:


> You get good results?


I could only run one bottle, the pain was horrendous and didn't gain anything from it.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

dave the rave said:


> How many bottles of this u used?av just went bk on it cos a was trying the malay tiger test enanthate n cypionate n got ****all of it,not getting horny or nowt so av just brought another bottle of excel pharma test 400 which a should of stuck wiv but a like trying different brands,anyway guna stack it wiv deca,dianabol n igf1 lr3 @ 100 mcg day n should put sum quality size on


malay Tiger some tried getting me on it, also had excel range, no interest in either, stick with what worked in the past? or get advice first,


----------



## puregymglasgow (Sep 3, 2010)

i was on a low dose sust (250mg/ml)and thought id try this(testoject) ,iv took 5 ml over 5 weeks so not loads at all but im really feeling it ,the pump in my biceps is awesome ,im makin really good gains ,but for some reason iv noticed mega cramps in calves especially (inject in glute),dunno wether its related but im sticking with it


----------



## dave the rave (Oct 27, 2013)

Yer m8 a got ****all of malay tiger test enanthate or testex test cypionate,pure ****,the deca was allrite tho,am on genesis test 400 now called genesis testosterone compound 400mg/ml hope its good like only bin on 2 weeks


----------



## C4rpking (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi there. Ive used excel test400 and had some decent results before i went on holiday in july. Ive just getting 10ml of excel tnt450 and 10ml of excel test400 so guna mix a ml of each twice a week.

It doesnt hurt that much you will get used to it


----------

